# Stephen Fry vs 'Kissy Sell Out' Tonight 7.00pm



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

http://www.youthmusic.org.uk/musicispower/blog/The-future-of-classical-music-debate.html

These two giants of artistic judgement will be debating whether or not classical music is irrelevant to today's youth.

I think the issue could be concluded quite quickly. Yes, classical music is irrelevant to most of today's youth. I think the debate should be, 'why should today's youth be interested in classical music?'

To be honest, I didn't think much of Fry's Wagner documentary and I hope he makes a better job with this. He was on the news this morning and argued that it was the youth's need for instant gratification that was the reason for their dismissal of classical music. He suggested that anyone wanting to "get into" classical music should listen to Glenn Gould's recording of the Goldberg Variations (he didn't clarify which one!).

If I was in Fry's shoes, I'd be emphasizing the benefits of classical music and how they outweigh the perceived negative stereotypes associated with the genre. I'd also suggest Rachmaninov's Second Piano Concerto as a "breaking in" piece.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Young people often settle for instant gratification because they don't know any better. It's the responsibility of the older generation to introduce them to more complex and ultimately more gratifying forms of art. And not only introduce - we should discuss, criticize - help them understand. It's not enough to force them to listen to a symphony, read a book, watch a classic film (although it will catch some) - we should communicate with them, tell them why WE like those pieces.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

If the older generation gets involved I think that will put young people off even more. The youth naturally rebel against the tastes of the elderly. They simply need to be exposed to classical material without force or coercion.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Good point; but I think that the youth only rebel when they are presented with an authoritarian point of view with no alternatives or reasonings, i.e. "ONLY this is good art, and it is good art because I say it is". That kind of attitude certainly leads to rejection and rebellion! But I really think that if approached with mutual openness and honesty, more young people would appreciate more complex forms of art. I might be wrong, but that is what I think


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

A mutual openness and honesty is good. A judgmental approach would be detrimental.


----------

